# De abroad, where did you buy your depot injection from?



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all, anyone who is having DE abroad ever bought a depot injection  decapetyl from any of the chemists on a private prescription?

If so, and where did they get it from?

Love Shellyjxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Sorry Shelly but I got all my drugs when I was over with Stepan for a consultation.  Its was just so much easier than trying to get them here.  Having to explain to my extremely nosey chemist what I was up to.


----------



## Kate218 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Shelly

Just sent you a pm

Kate


----------

